# Sandhurst...???



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

So, what's the word on this place? Good / bad / ... ?


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Word*



bsanor said:


> So, what's the word on this place? Good / bad / ... ?


*On this site?--Great. On Australia?-- Good place to live and work.

Gene
*


----------



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

Gene said:


> On this site?--Great. On Australia?-- Good place to live and work.
> 
> Gene


Thanks. We ended up in Sandringham. Shorter commute!


----------

